# Any British Blue & Bengal Owners/fan ??



## Astrotoy7 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello All 

Im interested in hearing from others who have these breeds. Mine are still kittens, but are shaping up to be great  what are their temperaments liek as they get older, have you experiemced amy problems, including health-wise ??

thanks in advance




Mreow!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I am a big fan of british shorthairs -- I love the silver tabbies. Someone I know has a solid black one with amber eyes and it is the sweetest cat. I love the laid-back personality and the way that the cat seems to like everyone. It's tolerant of everything. I'm also a fan of bengals -- I don't know any in person but many people here on this forum have them.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

What a coincidence  I am also a big fan of bought breeds. I have two bengals (and very soon 3  ) and my brother has a brittish shorthair. My opinion is, that tose two breeds are quite different. Though, my bengals are young cats and my brothers Pepper is a senior, 9 years old. But I have known her since she was 4, and she is quite the same, calm, distinguished, cool Lady. She is sociable and charming, but has no sense of humour at all. Atleast not if some foolish is laughing for HER. She is very fond of her own people. 









This is Pepper, she is soon 10 years old lady, silvertabbty


Bengals, on the other hand are "extreemly" everything. Very affectional, very attached to their people, loud, physical, agil and lively. They do before they think. And they can think if they really want to. If bengal wants to open a cubboard, or a box, or what ever he does it, eventually, by force, or by brain. They are very good with their paws, they use them like hands sometimes. 

I like very much brittish shorthair, both their temperaments and their looks, but I am in love with bengals, they have purrred theur way in to my herat, and I think they are in there to stay.









And my boys.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

Well considering I have 5 Bengals in the house right now yep I would consider myself a fan of them. I have two 10 month olds and three 4 day old Bengals. So yes I'm a bona fide fan of the Bengal. Some pictures of mine are here in my intro http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=29163






> Bengals, on the other hand are "extremely" everything. Very affectional, very attached to their people, loud, physical, agile and lively. They do before they think. And they can think if they really want to. If Bengal wants to open a cupboard, or a box, or what ever he does it, eventually, by force, or by brain. They are very good with their paws, they use them like hands sometimes.



And I have to say very much yes to everything Kapatrik said. My male isn't that smart as to open things he calls my girl to come do it for him as of today my girl can open any kind of cupboard and box she can open the fridge, anything with a doorknob so my front door stays locked at all times now, closets umm yea you name it and she can probably open it. Though Izzy has yet to learn how to open the sliding glass door thank goodness. She knows how to open her carrier which is how she ended up getting in with 5 males when she was staying at her breeders for a couple days 8O And now because of that I now live with 5 Bengals. But I have to say that is one of the reasons I love my Bengals so much they never give me a moments peace and I love that about them it's like a new adventure every day.

Jill


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

hi there , i'm owned by 2 bengals a 11 month old snow spot boy and a 6 month old brown spot girl and i agree with kapatrik to, if they can't get by braun, they will get by brain, they are very clever cat's and like jill my girl is much smarter than my boy , my boy is more layed back and very affectionate all of the time , were as the girl is very dog like she follow's me every where like a puppy and if she hear's a noise outside she's up at the window guarding us, she is very protective of me it's really sweet!! i am at the mo clicker training my girl just a few simple command's like sit and stuff and so far so good but my boy just look's as if to say i'm not that stupid you'll give the treat eventually anyway :lol:

jill your new babies are just so sweet


----------

